# gute Blinker für Mefo?



## angler_lübeck (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo! Ich fahre Samstag an die Nordseeküste bei Lemvig, südlich des Limfjords. Will dort vorallem vom Strand und den Molen spinnen. Da ich noch nie auf Mefo geangelt habe, würde ich gerne ein paar Tipps bezüglich guter Blinker für Mefo und wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat, speziell für Makrele haben, auf die stehen die Chancen ja zweifelsfrei um einiges höher als bei den Mefos (Mit schwerer Rute und 5er-System will ich nämlich nicht losziehen) mfg, a_l. 

Wie stehen denn eurer Meinung die Chancen auf Makrele allgemein da oben?


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juli 2002)

Zum angeln a der Nordsee kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

Wenn ich nurnoch mit einem Mefo-Blinker angeln dürfte:

*More Silda* in Kupfer 15 und 21 Gramm  !!!

Mefo-Wobbler:

*Gladsax*  20 Gramm  !!!


----------



## Mirco (9. Juli 2002)

Moin angler Lübeck,

ich steh total auf Hansen Flash in den Größen 12 und 16 g.

Bei den Farben bevorzuge ich blau-silber und rot-schwarz. Das mit den Farben ist allerdings ein Thema für sich und manchmal denk ich die Farben sind nur für uns Angler wichtig und nicht für die Fische.

Allerdings hab ich auch schon mit abgesägten Gabelgriffen, in unterschiedlichen Farben lackiert oder Folien beklebt, gute Fische gefangen.

Ein Tipp noch, egal für welchen Blinker/ Wobler Du Dich entscheidest, setze einen zweiten Springring zwischen Blinker/ Wobler und Haken. Dann hebeln sich die Fische nicht so leicht aus. Wenn du den Haken nicht vertraust, schmeiß sie weg und tausch sie gegen hochwertige Haken aus !!!!!!!

Es ist so ärgerlich wenn man einen tolen Fisch verliert, bloß weil man nen € an Material sparen will.

Ansonsten laß Dir Zeit und mach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Egal was andere sagen nur Du mußt Deinem Blinker/ Wobler vertrauen.

Also viel Petri heil & Spaß

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich kann dir den &quot;Filur&quot; oder &quot;Trumpf&quot; empfehlen.Bekommst du da oben sogar im &quot;Brugsen&quot; und das in Gewichten von 7 gr. bis 150 gr.Kostet nicht viel und &quot;funzt&quot; auch an der dt. Ostsee auf Mefos.

Alle Köder meiner Vorposter gehen natürlich auch, aber ich ärgere mich jedesmal, wenn ich die doch recht teuren MS in den Fluten für immer versenke.


Makrelen kannst du auch oft um diese Jahreszeit mit Fliege pur oder am Sbiro erwischen.Macht höllisch Spass.


Schönen Urlaub und &quot;Tight lines&quot;

Stephan


----------



## havkat (9. Juli 2002)

Moin!
Für Meerforelle_Jensen Tobis_ und _Solvpilen_ in grün/silber. In der Dämmerung u. nachts _Gladsax_ in reinschwarz, aber den &quot;Dicken&quot;, kompakten in 20g. 
Jagende Makrelen bomben alles rein, was essbar erscheint, nix Spezielles nötig.
Sooo, ich schätze jetzt haben wir Dich genug verwirrt. :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Juli 2002)

Nee Havkat !!
Da gibt es noch den &quot;Dart&quot;   

Ich will und kann hier keine Werbung machen aber wer meine Seite kennt, weiss auch wo dieser Blinker zu finden ist! :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2002)

Für Makrele würde ich alle Modelle empfehlen die im Wasser glitzern. Egal ob siber, Bronze, kupfer, mit Folie oder ohne Folie ect.. Die Makrele beißt auf alles , was sich im Wasser bewegt und irgend wie glänzt! Für Meerforelle würde ich vom Boot kleine Fliegen an der Hegene schleppen ansonsten vom Ufer alle dunklen Modelle. Ich bevorzuge Gladsax in Gewichten von 20 und 27g! Oder Hansen flash bzw.Hansen fight in 20, 26 und 30g! 
Viel Spaß in Norge!


----------



## angler_lübeck (11. Juli 2002)

so vielen dank für die tipps. habe mir jetzt einen hansen flash in 30g (für nordseebrandung, auf mefo) und einen hansen fight in 26g mit silberfolie für makrele geholt, die anderen modelle hat mein händler nicht. dazu noch ein buttsystem, übermorgen gehts los!


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2002)

Da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen.
Doch an manchen Tagen hast du viele Verluste (möchte nicht wissen wieviel € ich schon versenkt habe).
Du solltest Dir schon einen kleinen Vorat anlegen, sonst kann der Angeltag schneller vorbei sein wie du denkst.
Aber alle Modelle solltest du auch in deinem Urlaubsort kaufen können.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2002)

Q Marioschreiber
Nicht schlafen beim Kurbeln. Dann verlierst Du auch nicht soviel Material :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Juli 2002)

@ BBangler



> Für Meerforelle würde ich vom Boot kleine Fliegen an der Hegene schleppen ansonsten



hää ?? ;+   Der will in der Nordsee fischen und nicht im Bodensee.   
Die olle Hegene zerlegt es ihm, wenn der richtige Fisch sich an der Fliege vergreift.  :q


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (12. März 2015)

*AW: gute Blinker für Mefo?*

Und ? wurde nun was gefangen  ?
sorry aber ich versteh immer nicht wenn andere so super Tipps geben warum man nach seinen Urlaub zb. micht mal kurz schreibt ob was ging ? 
dann hat man auch mehr Lust Tipps zu geben denke ich ...


----------



## bukare (12. März 2015)

*AW: gute Blinker für Mefo?*

Moin Moin  

Themenstarter ist schon fast 5 Jahre nicht mehr im Forum aktiv!|rolleyes

Habt Euch beide also knapp verpasst.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. März 2015)

*AW: gute Blinker für Mefo?*



bukare schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Themenstarter ist schon fast 5 Jahre nicht mehr im Forum aktiv!|rolleyes
> 
> Habt Euch beide also knapp verpasst.


da hatte ich noch nicht meinen Angelschein ! 
aber danke |bla:
fand den Tread aber sehr gut grad für Anfänger und ich hab grad alle Blinker mit doppelten Sprengring ausgestattet auf diesen Tipp hin ! deshalb ist mir meine Grösste Mefo bestimmt ausgesteigen |bigeyes ich angel erst seit letzten Freitag auf Mefo und bin halt süchig geworden ! danke Michi


----------



## basstid (13. März 2015)

*AW: gute Blinker für Mefo?*

Glaub mir, auch mit doppeltem oder gar dreifachem Sprengring steigen Fische aus - und auch bei Durchlaufblinkern. Meistens sind es natürlich auch die größten.


----------



## inselkandidat (13. März 2015)

*AW: gute Blinker für Mefo?*

So ist dat wohl! Auf jede gelandete Mefo kommen 2-3 Aussteiger...sind eben wilde Fische!:l


----------

